# Altadis Event



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Charlie Morgan of squire tobacco in Charleston,WV finally had an event that I could go to

Here is the owner Charlie










Oxman shooting the breeze



















Overall had a great time!!



























And maybe a couple recruits for CL









Raph making cuban style coffee


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

looks like an awesome time... what did you smoke?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time,


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like it was a great time!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast! Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pics. looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Look like a good time.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> looks like an awesome time... what did you smoke?


Monte cristo Platnium...had a mexican wrapper.If you like spicy,this is the smoke for you.The rep told me that they dont sell well on the east coast but sell like hot cakes on the west coast


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like fun, nice pics.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks nice man, thanks for the share and pics.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pics!I have been to The Squire 1 time.Never met Charlie,but there was a young guy that worked there who is a nice guy.Wish I could remember his name.Have you ever been to the cigar bar across from The Squire on the corner?Nice place to hang out & enjoy a smoke after The Squire closes.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Nice pics!I have been to The Squire 1 time.Never met Charlie,but there was a young guy that worked there who is a nice guy.Wish I could remember his name.Have you ever been to the cigar bar across from The Squire on the corner?Nice place to hang out & enjoy a smoke after The Squire closes.


Nope but thanks for the info..the young guy was probably Danny


----------

